# New facebook group



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/250290945143444/250606271778578/?notif_t=like For North American shrimp keepers. Looks good so far.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link.


----------

